# 8chan bunker boards



## AnOminous (Sep 20, 2019)

A lot of the 8chan boards have established new homes, temporary or otherwise, on other imageboards, including a webring that mostly seems to be 8chan escapees.

This includes our old friend /cow/


			/cow/ - Catalog
		


There's a metadiscussion of these at








						Post interesting or unusual stuff concerning imageboards, textboards or related stuff here. This thread is for a more centralized place of limited discussion, but please feel free to make new threads if you want something more thoroughly discussed.<br/>
					

Post interesting or unusual stuff concerning imageboards, textboards or related stuff here. This thread is for a more centralized place of limited discussion, but please feel free to make new threads if you want something more thoroughly discussed.<br/><a...




					kissu.moe
				




They're actually using a webring.  There are probably people on this board who were born after webrings stopped existing.

A list of the bunker boards (some of these sites existed previously I believe):



> The post-8chan webring has expanded to six sites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's also some tard drama between the boards already, with gay ops starting up, spamming and promoting boards on 4chan "forums populated by boomers" etc.



			/cow/ - Alt Chan Federation: A tale of multiple shills
		









						/cow/ - Alt Chan Federation: A tale of multiple shills
					

archived 20 Sep 2019 08:45:14 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Thread includes extensive Discord logs, voice chats and other shit, which I haven't read or listened to yet.


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 20, 2019)

You forgot to mention the Kiwi Farms.

This sounds interesting, I might dig into these communities a bit and see what I can find.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 20, 2019)

Q sure painted itself into a corner when it declared 8chan the exclusive source of all its messaging. What now?


----------



## ZMOT (Sep 20, 2019)

> There's also some tard drama between the boards already



there was always drama, ofc new versions of a board will carry on that kind of legacy. would be interesting to see how those autism containment boards like /a/ will evolve now that the legacy name has only a remote connection.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Sep 20, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Q sure painted itself into a corner when it declared 8chan the exclusive source of all its messaging. What now?


They'll spin it to say that Q was misdirecting or being vague again.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 20, 2019)

WEBRINGS ARE BACK!? Does that mean we can finally ditch web 2.0 and go back to the way things used to be?


----------



## Jessica Campbell (Sep 20, 2019)

Diabeetus said:


> You forgot to mention the Kiwi Farms.


I heard that only losers use Kiwi Farms. Yet again only losers used 8Chan so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 20, 2019)

JULAY.WORLD?! I should make a copyright claim against these fags. I'd probably win.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 20, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> WEBRINGS ARE BACK!? Does that mean we can finally ditch web 2.0 and go back to the way things used to be?


I was looking resources for building a camper trailer a couple weeks ago and stumbled upon a still active one. It was fucking surreal. Just yesterday in the reddit tranny thread someone posted that trannies are using them and now this. It's uncanny.


----------



## Shoggoth (Sep 20, 2019)

Do you know what about /tech/?


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Sep 20, 2019)

Thank god. 4chans stupid fucking IP ban is beyond annoying getting around


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 20, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> Thank god. 4chans stupid fucking IP ban is beyond annoying getting around


Ew, you're Australian.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Sep 20, 2019)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Ew, you're Australian.



No I got banned for posting garbage in /pol/ everyone there is so fucking sensitive.


----------



## BEST_MAN_202 (Sep 20, 2019)

The alternative Chan federation seems to like doing gayops, not surprising since neinchan is there.




Jesus christ


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 20, 2019)

BEST_MAN_202 said:


> The alternative Chan federation seems to like doing gayops, not surprising since neinchan is there.



And they wonder why alt chans all fail.  Just look at this absolutely pathetic shit.


----------



## BEST_MAN_202 (Sep 20, 2019)

They unironically tried shilling their gay websites to fucking r/pewdiepiesubmittions by making gay screencaps hoping people will donate to them
Mama mia




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 21, 2019)

thank fuck i have somewhere once more to anonymously shitpost mostly-ironic "Die null" screeds.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 23, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> thank fuck i have somewhere once more to anonymously shitpost mostly-ironic "Die null" screeds.


German for "the Null."

Nobody who speaks German can be a bad person.


----------



## Goku 1000000 O (Sep 23, 2019)

Welp, RIP sekrit club.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Sep 24, 2019)

BEST_MAN_202 said:


> The alternative Chan federation seems to like doing gayops, not surprising since neinchan is there.
> View attachment 942546
> Jesus christ
> View attachment 942622


What the fuck is the Chan federation? Is this drama? Is there lore? Please tell me more.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Sep 24, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> No I got banned for posting garbage in /pol/ everyone there is so fucking sensitive.


Sounds Australian to me


----------



## Autocrat (Sep 24, 2019)

8chan used Tinyboard, right?
Why can't someone else use Tinyboard and  create an 8chan clone.


----------



## zyclonPD (Sep 25, 2019)

Goku 1000000 O said:


> Welp, RIP sekrit club.


I had a feeling you would turn up in a discussion about 8 Chan


----------



## VB 305 (Sep 25, 2019)

julay.world is dum dum gay bo 

robi is mad upset poor fat and gay and fat and retarded


----------



## Goku 1000000 O (Sep 25, 2019)

zyclonPD said:


> I had a feeling you would turn up in a discussion about 8 Chan


I miss cripplechan so much, tbh.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 25, 2019)

nanotech said:


> julay.world is dum dum gay bo
> 
> robi is mad upset poor fat and gay and fat and exceptional



The whole federated chan shit seems like a bunch of absolute fucking tards to tell the truth.  I assume at least one of them isn't and if 8ch is gone forever, someone will take up the mantle and who knows, maybe even a couple of the tards can rise to the challenge and _quit_ being tards.


----------



## VB 305 (Sep 25, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The whole federated chan shit seems like a bunch of absolute fucking tards to tell the truth.  I assume at least one of them isn't and if 8ch is gone forever, someone will take up the mantle and who knows, maybe even a couple of the tards can rise to the challenge and _quit_ being tards.


mad upset poor fat and gay and fat and retarded


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 25, 2019)

OMG webrings. I didn't even know they still existed. I remember spending hours surfing animu and vidya sites via webrings. 


Shaved Kiwis said:


> WEBRINGS ARE BACK!? Does that mean we can finally ditch web 2.0 and go back to the way things used to be?



I feel like I should create a bunch of migraine inducing bad fanart sites for AniPike.


----------



## Tito from Rocket Power (Sep 30, 2020)

I miss old 8chan so much, bros.


----------

